# Lowrance Hook 5 vs. Garnim Striker 5CV vs. Dragonfly 5 Pro



## Ghu)Z(dan (9. Juni 2017)

Liebe Sportsfreunde,

Ich habe zu diesem Thema schon 10 Stunden im Forum verbracht und mich durch sämtliche Threads gelesen, werde jedoch einfach nicht sicherer in meiner Entscheidung welches Echolot sich für meine Bedürfnisse am besten eignet. 

Mein "Heimatsee" hat um die 25ha und reicht bis etwa 20m Tiefe. Auf Grund steiler Kanten und viel Pflanzenbewuchs / Altholz ist er relativ schwer zu beangeln und sorgt ohne Echolot für viele Hänger und Abrisse ohne die nötige Gewässerkenntnis. Das Haupteinsatzziel soll jedoch das Vertikalangeln sein. Daher würde mich ein Echolot reizen, um auch das Vertikalangeln etwas gezielter betreiben zu können :m

Mein gesetztes Budget (~500€ mit Geber/Zubehör) schließt ein Lowrance Elite 5 TI leider aus, wobei das eigentlich alles beinhalten würde was mein Herz begehrt (auch ohne Totalscan-Geber, welcher die Sache noch mal teurer machen würde) Deshalb habe ich mich auf die im Titel genannten Geräte in meiner Recherche beschränkt nämlich dem:


*Lowrance Hook 5*
- 418-439€ mit Echolot und Geber oder als Set mit Geber+Stange, 12V 18mAH Akku, Ladegerät & Tasche für 550€

Bisher noch mein Favorit, wobei ich nichts außergwöhnliches im Forum finden konnte. Leider eher geteilte Meinungen. Zum Teil auch sehr negatives Feedback, dass der Lowrance Geber für CHIRP anderen Echoloten in der Klasse unterlegen ist.


*Garnim Striker 5CV*

312€ für Echolot+Geber bis 522€ mit dem besseren Garmin GT22 Geber

Hier habe ich am meisten Feedback und Tests im Forum finden können, jedoch scheint es hier öfter mal Probleme mit dem Geberwechsel/Pins zu geben bzw. die Meinungen auseinandergehen, ob sich der "Standardgeber" überhaupt für CHIRP eignet und nicht eher auf den GT22 zurückgegriffen werden sollte.


*Raymarine 5 Pro
*
Für 475€ mit Geber
Hier finde ich besonders die Wifi Funktion interessant und die wohl sehr einfach gehaltene Software. Jedoch habe ich auch gelesen, dass es sich zum Vertikalangeln nicht so sehr eignet, da es zickig auf langsame Fahrten bzw. Rückwärtsdrifts reagiert 
und wohl auch mit der Grunderkennung schwierigkeiten bereitet.


Leider kann ich mich überhaupt nicht entscheiden und mir als Laie in diesem Bereich auch kein eigenes Bild machen. Eventuell finden sich ja unter euch einige, die mir aus Praxiserfahrungen zu dem einen oder anderen Gerät raten könnten. Vielleicht gibt es auch Sportsfreunde unter euch, die mehrere Geräte schon hatten und hier ihre Erfahrungen mit mir teilen würden. Ich freue mich über jeden Beitrag.


----------



## goldfisch12 (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 vs. Garnim Striker 5CV vs. Dragonfly 5 Pro*

ich will einmal versuchen, deine Vorgaben vorsichtig einzuschätzen.

Wie du schon richtig festgestellt hast, würde ich das Raymarine hinten anstellen, da es für deine Angelabsichten weniger geeignet ist. Das Hook 5 ist sicher kein schlechtes Gerät, passt auch für deine Zielangelei, ist im Chirp Bereich vielleicht nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, da Lowrance die gleichen Geber wie bei Festfrequenzecholoten mitliefert (Quelle Geber Merkblatt Lowrance USA).Garmin hat mit dem GT22m-TM  einen High Chirp Geber , der sehr gute Ergebnisse liefert. Am Striker 5dv natürlich auch. Der Geber ist ein 8-pin Modell, der Striker hat aber nur einen 4-pin Anschluss. Dazu gibt es einen kleinen Adapter von 8-pin  auf 4-pin, den ich auch am Echomap 5CV nutze. Das funktioniert bestens.
Der Striker hat standardmaßig den GT20 Zweifrequenzgeber(77/200khz) im Lieferumfang. Den kann man problemlos verkaufen,bringt ca 60-70€. Dann einfach den Gt22, der um die 179€ kostet, zulegen. Dazu noch den Adapter.

Wenn Du spezielle Auskünfte haben möchtest, schreib mit einfach eine PN, ich habe mit beiden schon gearbeitet.


----------



## uwe Leu (9. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 vs. Garnim Striker 5CV vs. Dragonfly 5 Pro*

Hallo ich habe nach 9 Jahren Lowrance eine Erneuerung im letzten Jahr mit dem Elite 7TI durchgeführt.
Das Gerät ok. der Service erbärmlich.
Ich glaube ich hätte mein Gerät vieleicht bei Schlageter kaufen sollen der kümmert sich auch nach der Bezahlung.
Viel Spass


----------



## Ghu)Z(dan (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 vs. Garnim Striker 5CV vs. Dragonfly 5 Pro*

@Gold, Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen, dass hat mir sehr geholfen#6

@Uwe, dein Post liegt leider überhaupt nicht in meinem genannten Preisrahmen und ist somit nicht sehr hilfreich #c

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch weitere Anregungen. 
Vielen Dank & Liebe Grüße


----------



## ullsok (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 vs. Garnim Striker 5CV vs. Dragonfly 5 Pro*

Mit einem der letzten Softwareupdates hat sich die Bodenführung bei meinem Dragonfly deutlich verbessert - insbes. auch beim Rückwärtsfahren #h


----------



## goldfisch12 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 vs. Garnim Striker 5CV vs. Dragonfly 5 Pro*



Ghu)Z(dan schrieb:


> @Gold, Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen, dass hat mir sehr geholfen#6
> 
> @Uwe, dein Post liegt leider überhaupt nicht in meinem genannten Preisrahmen und ist somit nicht sehr hilfreich #c
> 
> ...



Freut mich, vielleicht schaust Du hier auch mal rein.

http://dicht-am-fisch.de/ttk/garmin-striker-7sv-5dv-echolot-praxis-test


----------



## Forester FXT (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 vs. Garnim Striker 5CV vs. Dragonfly 5 Pro*

Also der GT22 ist wohl nur der Geber für Tiefere Gewässer... So wurde es mir von einem Garmin Verkäufer gesagt... Aber laut Schlageter ist es das beste für das Striker 5 ???

Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage wer Recht hat ??  Der Mann der nur Garmin Anbietet und sagt lass es oder der alles Anbietet und sagt er ist besser... ???

Hatte ja selber das Striker 5 und bin jetzt zu einem Simrad gewächselt wo ich es bisher durch andere Probleme noch nicht Testen konnte :-(


----------



## goldfisch12 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lowrance Hook 5 vs. Garnim Striker 5CV vs. Dragonfly 5 Pro*

Wenn Du jetzt zu Simrad gewechselt bist, sollte Dich die Frage doch weniger interessieren.

Ich vermute einmal, dass der Garmin Verkäufer entweder den Gt22 mit dem Gt23 (klingt ja schon ähnlich) verwechselt hat und somit zu solch einer Behauptung kommt oder er hatte einfach keine Ahnung. Das soll gelegentlich vorkommen, habe ich beim größten Ami Anbieter Westmarine schon live erlebt.
Ich kenne den Gt22 und habe ihn an verschiedenen Garmin Geräten in Betrieb gehabt u.a. am Striker 5dv.
Das ist ein Geber fürs Süßwasser und durch die High Chirp Auslegung für das Flachwasser prädestiniert, das sieht man schon daran als der CHIRP Bereich von 150-240Khz reicht, also im Sendebereich schon nahe am Hochfrequenten liegt.
Schlageter hat recht, es ist der beste Geber für das Striker Gerät.


----------

